# RH 2009 Diamond Iceman by Bowtech $475



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello All,

Selling my bow because I've talked myself into buying a new one. Here's the link to my KSL add:

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=29174010&cat=&lpid=&search=bowtech&ad_cid=1

I'd give a deal to a colleague from UWN. PM me if you want to take a look/shoot it.

AF


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice deer


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks. Thought a good hunting photo might seal the deal. :grin:


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Sold.


----------

